# Unable to root: "waiting for device" problem reoccurring.



## rubbajeepz

So I upgraded to the Nexus, and I've had nothing but problems. No matter what I do, I still get "waiting for device" for fastboot. USB debugging is enabled, the SDK is on my computer, Google USB drivers installed, Samsung drivers installed (tried three different drivers), booted the phone in Fastboot mode. It recognizes my phone as "Galaxy Nexus", but fastboot still says "waiting for device" when I enter "fastboot oem unlock". Can anybody help me get to the root (pun intended) of the problem? I'm sure I'll be happier about my decision to get the phone once this issue is out of the way, but it's done nothing but stress me out since I started trying. Googling has done nothing for me but give me more things to try, only to see "waiting for device". Thanks guys.

*[SOLVED]* I was unclear on "Fastboot Mode". If anyone else is, too, it's the boot screen itself, not booting into the OS using that screen. Thanks all!


----------



## Awexit76

http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1191679&d=1342028683

Try these. You have a driver issue. I did too. The ones you have see your phone when booted, but not in bootloader mode... Lemme know. There are a few out there. I don't remember which one worked for me...

Sent from my Motorola DROID Nexus


----------



## rubbajeepz

Awexit76 said:


> http://forum.xda-dev...79&d=1342028683
> 
> Try these. You have a driver issue. I did too. The ones you have see your phone when booted, but not in bootloader mode... Lemme know. There are a few out there. I don't remember which one worked for me...
> 
> Sent from my Motorola DROID Nexus


Thanks for the quick reply. I downloaded these at one point, but had no idea how to install them, so I moved on. Any chance you could give me a one or two-line instructional?


----------



## hullie10

Try watching a video on YouTube?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Awexit76

rubbajeepz said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I downloaded these at one point, but had no idea how to install them, so I moved on. Any chance you could give me a one or two-line instructional?


Sure. Go ahead and get stuck waiting for device. Then on your pc, go to start, control panel, system, device manager. In device manager there should be a yellow exclamation mark. Right click and update drivers. Then choose location. Not search automatically... Point it to where you download your drivers. And wait. Hopefully shortly it will refresh and the yellow exclamation mark is gone... Continue back in adb

Sent from my Motorola DROID Nexus


----------



## rubbajeepz

Unfortunately, I don't have said exclamation mark. This is what I'm seeing:

http://i.imgur.com/jO3qE.png

When I try to install the drivers that way, it says that windows has decided I already have the latest version of drivers.


----------



## Awexit76

rubbajeepz said:


> Unfortunately, I don't have said exclamation mark. This is what I'm seeing:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/jO3qE.png
> 
> When I try to install the drivers that way, it says that windows has decided I already have the latest version of drivers.


Hmm. I been a while since I had to do this. So I'm going from old memories.  so you are right clicking the nexus under others. Yours is a question mark... Ok. It just hit me.. Delete it. Right click and un install or delete or whatever it says. Unplug it first. Then install those drivers and plug back in your phone. If not then has to be a way to update drivers with the one you downloaded.

Sent from my Motorola DROID Nexus


----------



## rubbajeepz

So it looks like I'm making some improvements, but still getting the error.

http://i.imgur.com/aJ0QR.png

It shows "SAMSUNG Android Phone", but still doesn't recognize it in ADB. I tried restarting the command prompt as well, to no avail.


----------



## Awexit76

Usb debugging on in dev options on your phone?

Drivers look to be good. I just trying to think of things...

And you do have it in bootloader right? Phone off, then hold both volume up and down, then hold power button. You'll see an android with his chest open...

This...









Not this...









Sent from my Motorola DROID Nexus


----------



## AndroidChakra

Did you try downloading the PDAnet drivers?



birdman said:


> *!WINDOWS!* (one of these driver packages will work, i suggest trying the first one first and going to the second one only if you get "waiting for device" in fastboot.)
> download and install the drivers HERE
> ALTERNATIVE DRIVERS VIA PDANET (install and select install all drivers)
> ALTERNATIVE ALTERNATIVE DRIVERS


----------



## yarly

Assuming you're using windows and you installed the USB driver from the Android SDK, replace the file android_winusb.inf with this one. That's my usb driver file for when I'm using Windows. The google one leaves out entries for god knows why. File is typically located at program files/android/android-sdk-windows/google-usb_driver

It should work after that with an unplug+replug and maybe a reboot into fastboot once again (or restart adb if you're using adb currently)


----------



## rubbajeepz

Awexit76 said:


> Assuming you're using windows and you installed the USB driver from the Android SDK, replace the file android_winusb.inf with this one. That's my usb driver file for when I'm using Windows. The google one leaves out entries for god knows why. File is typically located at program files/android/android-sdk-windows/google-usb_driver
> 
> It should work after that with an unplug+replug and maybe a reboot into fastboot once again (or restart adb if you're using adb currently)


I tried this as well, not sure if this alone did it, but it certainly didn't hurt. Thank you guys for guiding me through this, I really appreciate your time and helpfulness. Two final questions: 1. How do I properly thank you guys? Giving rep? 2. What's the etiquette for marking threads solved? Still a little new to forum posting, but I want to adhere to convention as much as possible


----------



## yarly

Hitting the thanks button is generally the way people show that someone helped them. It never hurts to mark your topic as solved so others know.


----------



## mcmillanje

In case anyone runs into this problem in Linux, and stumbles across this thread:

You need to run fastboot as root.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Awexit76

rubbajeepz said:


> *Facepalm*, I thought "Fastboot Mode" was _starting the phone up_ by means of this method. As soon as I tried it while the phone was still on this screen, everything went smoothly.
> 
> I tried this as well, not sure if this alone did it, but it certainly didn't hurt. Thank you guys for guiding me through this, I really appreciate your time and helpfulness. Two final questions: 1. How do I properly thank you guys? Giving rep? 2. What's the etiquette for marking threads solved? Still a little new to forum posting, but I want to adhere to convention as much as possible


Glad you got it working. Usually you will edit the title of the thread adding a (SOLVED) to the end

Sent from my Motorola DROID Nexus


----------

